# QUICK HOMADE PROTEIN BARS



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

Natural Nut Butter of your choice - I like hazelnut butter as it's lowest in carbs

Heavy/Double Cream

Whey Protein - The flavor of your choice.

Personally I think chocolate whey is great with this. The hazelnut and chocolate flavors go so well together.

Use chocolate whey and crunchy peanut butter for the snickers taste.

Also you can add a teaspoon or two of granulated splenda to sweeten it a little.

*Instructions:*


Put 50 grams of nut butter and 25 grams of whey protein into a bowl

Mix a little until dry and clumpy

Add 40ml of heavy cream. Now it magically smooths out quickly when mixed

Take out of bowl and shape into a bar

Pop in fridge

Enjoy


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

nice one. will try this


----------



## mizzion (Aug 5, 2008)

Arnold Swarfega said:


> Natural Nut Butter of your choice - I like hazelnut butter as it's lowest in carbs
> 
> Heavy/Double Cream
> 
> ...


great stuff any pics of the final product?


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Cheers mate, will try this out, don't fancy trying it with banana whey though so i think ill wait until i order chocolate lol..


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

check out my beast of a cake in my journal

you will put on a stone just looking at it


----------

